# unscented shampoo and conditioner?



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I try not to bathe Mesa very often but sometimes she needs it. Can anyone recommend an unscented shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm on a constant hunt, so I'll be watching this in case someone suggests a brand available over here... the selection I've got is frustratingly limited in that way.

Look for hypoallergenic shampoos - they're usually unscented. There seems to be less available for hypoallergenic conditioners, sadly, which is an issue for me because I've yet to find a brand that doesn't give me hives. Bathing has become the wife's job for the most part, haha.


----------



## ScruffyPuppy (Dec 13, 2015)

It's a "2 in 1" but, Nature's Miracle Supreme Odor Control Hypoallergenic Shampoo & Conditioner is unscented.


----------



## bowacato (May 15, 2018)

I bought some dry shampoo for my husky Heidi (RIP) it was a foam that went on easy but its only suitable if they need a freshen up, if they are dirty nothing works other than a proper bath. 
I also have some 'no rinse' shampoo and i have used this on the girls faces, its ok... not brilliant but if you cant bath them or dont have time for a full face wash its ok.


----------



## Karms (May 19, 2018)

I have found that the best shampoo for dogs is no shampoo. Warm water in itself will remove mud and a vinegar rinse will remove odors, deter fleas, help prevent yeast infections on the skin and there's no smell once it dries. It also has the added bonus of leaving their coat soft and fluffy, while doing no damage to the pH balance of their skin. Other bonuses? A gallon of plain food grade acv is less than 3 dollars and has a ton of other uses.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

> It also has the added bonus of leaving their coat soft and fluffy, while doing no damage to the pH balance of their skin.


Really? I'd have thought otherwise, since dogs' skin is pretty basic, even compared to our own skin, let alone vinegar. Do you know if this has been tested? Love to read about it. Don't get me wrong, I use dilute ACV on my own hair, but I don't think I'd use any on my dog. If for no other reason than because he _hates_ the smell, and it'd feel pretty mean to put him through that when there are other options, no matter how fast it dries. I do have to say, too, that for a difficult to manage coat, there's a pretty major difference between a rinsed coat and a shampoo'd/conditioned coat when it comes to ease of combing and clipping.


----------



## Karms (May 19, 2018)

DaySleepers said:


> > It also has the added bonus of leaving their coat soft and fluffy, while doing no damage to the pH balance of their skin.
> 
> 
> Really? I'd have thought otherwise, since dogs' skin is pretty basic, even compared to our own skin, let alone vinegar. Do you know if this has been tested? Love to read about it. Don't get me wrong, I use dilute ACV on my own hair, but I don't think I'd use any on my dog. If for no other reason than because he _hates_ the smell, and it'd feel pretty mean to put him through that when there are other options, no matter how fast it dries. I do have to say, too, that for a difficult to manage coat, there's a pretty major difference between a rinsed coat and a shampoo'd/conditioned coat when it comes to ease of combing and clipping.


 Yes, it has been researched a lot and was originally told to me by my vet. I have a dog with extremely sensitive skin, even grass turns her bright red and I've never found a shampoo that didn't leave her itchy and red. ACV doesn't cause this red itchiness. 50/50 in a spray bottle, spray her down in the tub and then rinse it out, no issues. I don't own dogs that need more than brushing as far as grooming, so I can't say how manageable it would leave longer fur. But, I did make a mistake in my post I just caught. (Was typed out while handling morning duties of kids and critters) But, it Should say apple cider vinegar. Going to edit post.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Haha, okay, ACV makes _much_ more sense. Still not for us, though I might try it if we ever have to deal with a yeast problem or something similar. A 1:1 dilution is too strong for my own hair, personally (I use closer to 1:5) but that can definitely be an individual thing.


----------



## WoofBows (Jul 16, 2018)

Our dogs got sensitive skin aswell! We started to use the shampoos and conditioner from John Paul. It worked like a charm. Not sure if they sale unscented..


----------

